# 3D aquascaping tool online



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

I thought some might find this of some use so i made a new topic about it.
In case it`s been posted before let it be deleted! 
In case it`s of use let it be sticky.
On the same site there is also a aquarium calculator(size, glass thickness, etc.), fertilization calculator, co2 calculator, the works.
http://www.theaquatools.com/aquasketcher


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

That's a NEAT tool! But one's I select plants & DW I can't add it to the tank in step 2 any trick how to do this?


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

At step 2 in the side you have tha tab called Plants Pool.
You select the plant from there and then you click in the aquarium next to the Plants pool, you have a top view of the aquarium there. Once you click it will add the plant, rock or whatever you selected to the tank.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

:doh!:wasn't awake enough yet was I ...thank you...love that tool!


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

glad you like it! 
if you or anyone has any questions about it(not my tool but i used it a lot) cand contact me on my yahoo messenger, ID: dan.bordas


----------



## Niyona (Feb 14, 2010)

Okay, that's just fun


----------

